# Ati Radeon Mobility 9000, and guess what...

## corteccio

... can't get decent 3D working   :Sad: 

I'm on a dell latitude D600, 1.5Ghz P4, 128MB ram and ATI Radeon Mobility M9.

With lspci my videocard is identified as:

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [Radeon Mobility 9000 M9] (rev 01)

I've read quite a lot of posts in the gentoo forums, and also did some search over the internet and decided to try the fglrx (ati-drivers) option first, since it seems the most interesting for running games with R200+ Radeon chips.

I have just:

1) compiled the kernel (gaming-sources) without agpgart (or agpgart as a module, not loaded) and with drm (just basic support, no modules).

2) emerged ati-drivers and xfree-drm (don't really know if the latter has any meaning using fglrx)

3) created my XF86Config-4 with fglrxconfig

4) run opengl-update ati

This way I get just 200 fps in glxgears... ut2003 runs glitchy and slowly, but runs, I can manage to do something.

The glxgears result seems strange to me. At that speed ut2003 shouldn't even start.

Right now I'm recompiling the kernel without even drm basic support to see if it helps.

Anyone has any advice? 

thanks  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dberkholz

Do not compile DRM into the kernel or as a module; that DRM is outdated, and if you use xfree-drm it will provide a newer one (assuming you're on a 2.4 kernel). I suggest compiling agpgart into the kernel, but you may use it as a module. You probably don't want to have ati-drivers and xfree-drm installed at the same time, as they may interfere with one another.

----------

## jagerman

 *corteccio wrote:*   

> ... can't get decent 3D working  
> 
> I'm on a dell latitude D600, 1.5Ghz P4, 128MB ram and ATI Radeon Mobility M9.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

What does glxinfo report for the OpenGL vendor/renderer/version strings?  If it's something like "Mesa GLX indirect" then you're probably not using the right driver.  Try "opengl-update ati", then restarting X.

----------

## corteccio

Actually I compiled agpgart as a module, but I don't load it for two reasons:

1) The fglrx driver clearly states non to load it, since agp handling is done by fglrx driver itself.

2) The agpgart driver built into the linux kernel (2.4.20) is currently not working with my chipset, and if I try to force-load it (modprobe agpgart agp_try_unsupported=1) X hangs after startup, showing a blank screen.

Building at least Direct Rendering Management support into the kernel is necessary also for the fglrx driver anyway, because it uses dri also, and builds its own dri modules during emerge.

I can't really find the problem. Maybe is just a mobility chipset not yet supported, or an agpgart issue.

I tried even to use xfree-drm for X 4.3, but performance is poor and ut2003-demo refuses to load at all.

I wish I had a GeForce video card...

corteccio

----------

## Fuzeron

I have a Sony VAIO PCG-GRV670 , it has a aTi Mobility Radeon 9000, its detected exactly the same as yours, this is what i did to get it working first time.

kernel config:

no DRM in kernel

check agp_gart not a module

check MTRR

reboot make sure kernel is working

install Xfree and ur fav window manager

install xfree-drm

run opengl-update xfree

then go into the XF86Config and uncomment

Load "glx"

Load "dri"

and at the bottom uncomment the 3 or 4 lines about DRI

restart X, then give it a try

this worked for me

```

10203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2040.600 FPS

10199 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2039.800 FPS

10196 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2039.200 FPS

10176 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2035.200 FPS

```

it also runs the new RTCW:ET just fine.

hope this helps

----------

## Marajin

I too own a Mobility 9000 powered laptop (See my Sig for full stats on it)

It runs using Xfree-DRM and tends to give me about 1400 FPS. (Edit: On GLXgears that is) (I'm not actually using Gentoo on this box at the moment but I will...just as soon as I get afflawn (the Athlon XP2200 in my sig) running nice and bonny...

----------

## eee

...on my 600m (the inspiron version).

What seemed to do the trick for me was using the -ac kernel rather than the gentoo-source.  `insmod agpgart' worked without the agp_try_unsupported flag.

I am also using the xfree-drm package as was suggested elsewhere in the thread, but I can't say if that's actually necessary.

I'm not getting the greatest improvement in glxgears.  Something on the order of 800 when using 24 bit color, 1300 when using 16 bit.  Don't know if there's anything that can improve that, but I'm happy just having DRI working at this point.

----------

## dnix

I have a sony vaio and the card is (lspci -v) Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x - Unknown device 80f6

I tryied first with my debian, now with gentoo but I newer saw nothing 3d...

If anyone can help me...

----------

